# Secret Santa*Don't forget to get your presents out by dec21*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, it's on now that we have enough people.  

Remember that there is a $15-$20 dollar cap. You don't need to spend that much. Just try not to go over it. I have a questionnaire below for everyone who wishes to enter to fill out. Please copy it and PM me the answers if you wish to participate. The deadline to enter is November 28th. I will PM everyone the person they are secret Santa to by December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd. 

Remember don't tell anyone who you have! It's supposed to be a surprise and once everyone has received their gifts I will post a list of who was who's secret Santa. It was a lot of fun last year to try and figure out who mine was. 


:snowman: Secret Santa Questionnaire :snowman: 

Real Name:
Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color:

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Give us some ideas what everyone did last year!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Besides the yellow polka dot bikini and the :cheers: ???

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

I was the culprit with the :cheers:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Best secret santa gift ever! :cheers:  :thankU: :hugs: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

I am so glad you did too!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

WHat was it????????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Ashley had just turned 21 last year so Liz gave her an alcohol sampler hence the smilie = :cheers:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

I got a book and a bunch of bath bubbles and beads and essential oils.
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Two more days left to enter!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

One!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

This was soooo much fun last year!!! I hope it gets all involved into the Christmas Spirit!! :angel: :snowbounce:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

I can't wait to get the name of who I am giving too! I love to make some one smile who I have never met.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

It's a ton of fun!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa**Enter by Nov. 28th***

Still not too late to enter! The more the better.  :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :cheers:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*You can still enter till noon time (est) today**

You guys can still enter by noon time(eastern standard time) today if you want. I'm going to be busy unloading hay. So I wont be putting names together until after noon time. :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*You can still enter till noon time (est) today**

Anyone else??? So far we have 15 people.  :stars: :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowman: :snow:

And remember this is just for FUN! You don't need to spend $15-$20, it's just a cap. You can spend less. It's the thought that counts!! :hi5: It really brightened my day last year to get my package!! :cheers: :thankU: :snow:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names will go out later today!**

Names will be going out later today!! if you signed up and don't get a PM from me by 6 (est) tonight let me know!

Remember not to tell anyone who you have!!! It's a secret and everyone will find out later once everyone gets their packages and has a chance to guess!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names will go out later today!**

Is it too late to play secret santa?? Sorry I am late.. :? :wave:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names will go out later today!**

If a few more last minute people want to enter, yes you guys could still participate.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

I will accept late entries. As long as we get at least 3 people. All others who already got names are all set. Gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd!  :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

I seriously wanted to enter this this year but I am just scraping by dime by dime. 
maybe next year. 
Have fun everyone! I am looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

We still need two more people in order to take late entries!

:snowbounce:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

Oh no! Am I too late? 

I had great fun last year, can't believe I missed this!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

I think it's still open.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

I sent a PM just in case I'm not too late for late entries!

Been lost in my own world lately. :ZZZ:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

No, you aren't too late to enter. I am going to give it another day or two for late entries. Right now we have 3 late entries so we have enough so it can still be a secret! Cause if only two people were late they would have gotten each other lol.

:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

I PM'd you...did you get it?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

Yep, your all set.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

Can't wait to get started. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

LOL....I'm already done!!!! Just waiting a week to send out the package and I really hope that my "secret santa" pick enjoys the gift :wink:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

LOL
Liz its people like you that drive me nuts! I am still running around trying to pick out just the right ________ for my person.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

Aw, liz! You're got me feeling way behind! :wink:

I don't even have my SS's info yet, being a late entry. I'm going to have to get on the ball when I get it!

:help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa*Names went out. Last Minute entries are OK!**

Ok, last call for anymore entries. I will send out names tonight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey! How's everyone coming on their presents/packages???? I'm almost done with mine, just need to package it up and send out.  :snowbounce: 

Just don't forget to get your packages/presents out by December 21st.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm doing mine tomorrow. . . it's gonna be an adventure. lol.
can't wait to see the results! 
I'm doing a secret santa at our church with my friends, so it should be really fun too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my grandmom called me and said my fedex package arrived that means the second half of mine just arrive so I now need to get home from Chicago and package everything up


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Package mailed today!!!! I really hope my SS enjoys it.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Just did mine last night! :stars:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I am having issues with mine but it will be ready on time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he am getting excited! :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowbounce:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Putting mine out in the mail today... hehehe ... fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...hopefully the postal service doesn't let me down!!!! I'm excited to see if my SS thoroughly enjoys the choices I mailed.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've finished shopping, will mail it off in the next couple of days! :thumbup:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Bought mine today...waiting for it to come in the mail....then gonna add some small niceties before shipping it off to my SS  ....


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

im working on mine now!
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I recieved my SS gift today! :leap: And I won't open it until at least tomorrow...lol, the suspense is already killing me!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah.....received my gift today! Love, Love, Love it all!!!!!! Already wore the wonderful hand knitted hat......soooooo warm! Many thanks to my secret santa....your the greatest!

I will be mailing out my secret santa gift to give in the morning, along with all the many packages we have to mail to family and friends!

This is so much fun!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so excited...I mailed mine and did a UPS track and it was already delivered.....OH MAN I hope my SS loves it.....MERRY CHRISTMAS ~~!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I received my SS Gift Yesterday. LOVE it. The pin even has HORN'S. Love it all.

My SS gift went out and I believe they should be getting it soon. HOPE they love it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My PO Box was closed early today! :doh: 

I will get it out Monday!! I hate being last minute lol.


ETA: Oh and SHAME on all of you for not showing pictures of your gifts! I WANT TO SEE!


Start an Official SS Gift thread and post pictures please!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I received my SS gift!! Thank you so so much! I loved it!! I got goat milk soap, an adorable horse tack ornament, and a horse calendar! Perfect!! I already have the ornament on our tree and the calendar is going in my tack room.  

Still haven't gotten my gift sent out quite yet. It will be in the mail on Monday!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley just created a new thread for those who receive their SS gifts. Post pictures tell us what you got etc

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11885


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just mailed mine today -- I hope its there before Christmas :worried:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just sent a box of cookies to my aunt in Ohio today..shipped it Priority Mail so it will arrive Thursday, if not Wednesday.


----------

